# Petition: Release "Magician's Quest: Town of Magic" outside of Japan



## JimmyJacobAC (Oct 15, 2013)

https://www.change.org/petitions/ko...st-town-of-magic-for-regions-outside-of-japan

Obviously the title is only a roughly-translated English version of the Japanese title. Basically, I (along with many other people) want this game released outside of Japan. Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times (Enchanted Folk and the School of Wizardry) was basically a game on the DS that combined Animal Crossing with Harry Potter. You could decorate rooms, beautify your town, plant and breed flowers, shop, make friends, fish and catch bugs, hunt for treasure, all that good stuff. However, there are also many many quests in the game you can do. You can go to school and learn new spells to either use in quests or just for your leisure or to help you with daily tasks. For example, you can change the weather, zap classmates or put them to sleep, teleport, reveal buried treasure or even shapeshift into one of your neighbors. The social system in this game is complex, too. You can ask people to hang out whenever and you always know when your neighbors like or dislike you. You can even get into relationships with them (which is NOT as weird as it sounds). Treat them a certain way and become friends or enemies.

That's just a tiny summary of the DS game. The 3DS game, in addition to updated graphics and more quests to finish, mainly focuses on the shopping mall. You can arrange this mall to your pleasure and even create new shops and hire employees. You can streetpass your shops to other players and shop at other player's malls over Nintendo Network (the wi-fi system is similar to Animal Crossing). You can even download shops online. The shop system, if you think about it, kinda works like the HHA showcase system in New Leaf. The town also has a plethora of new locations, too.

In addition to the petition, I am trying to get #LocalizeMagiciansQuest trending on Twitter. I want Konami to know that there ARE people who would play this game. Lots of new and returning players. Please tweet away and help me get this trending!

The petition page has a trailer for the game and a long explanation as to why the game should be localized. It's not just a simple "we want it" too. Here are 2 videos showing off the game a bit.











Spread this around! Get this trending! Help me get this game localized! I promise that EVERYONE here who likes Animal Crossing will enjoy this game! Even if you don't think you will buy it, I'd appreciate the help!


----------



## tigereyes86 (Oct 16, 2013)

I tried to sign, but it broke my internet!  Will try again later!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2013)

This looks like an awesome game!
I would gladly support the localization of this game


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the signatures, guys. I haven't done much to spread it cause I'm busy but I will continue. I appreciate all the help!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll do my best to spread this around my school, I know quite a few people who are jnto this kind of game 

Thie link isn't working for me right now (stupid kindle not loading properly  ), how many signatures so far?


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Oct 17, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I'll do my best to spread this around my school, I know quite a few people who are jnto this kind of game
> 
> Thie link isn't working for me right now (stupid kindle not loading properly  ), how many signatures so far?



12. Started it 2 days ago and only spread it a little bit. I'm going around to friends and other people who I know will want this. Hopefully they spread it and it webs-out and we get our signatures!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll sign this...looks kinda' fun!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

I support this.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Oct 18, 2013)

You guys are the best  Spread this for me, I'd really love it! If you're undecided, play the original DS game for a week and you'll see why this series is amazing and, in many ways, out-does Animal Crossing.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 18, 2013)

That looks like a fun game! I hope to see it released in the US!


----------



## Touko (Oct 18, 2013)

OMG! I love this game ~ I will definitely sign it because it's kind of sad how we don't have it.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 18, 2013)

I loved the original, so I'll gladly sign.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Oct 19, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> That looks like a fun game! I hope to see it released in the US!



It totally is  Try out the DS prequel if you want to, that game is amazing if you get into it.


----------



## knightx7 (Jan 27, 2014)

I support this, I am playing the ds one right now and I would love to see the 3ds one, I think this one will actually sell well since the 3ds is new and doing well. Also check this out:

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.change.org/petitions/konami-digital-entertainment-inc-localize-magician-s-quest-town-of-magic-for-regions-outside-of-japan


----------



## Blackreach (Mar 11, 2014)

Ugh I want this game to come!!


----------



## Silversea (Mar 12, 2014)

Says petition is locked, what does that mean?


----------



## shendere (Dec 9, 2016)

Wish did this come for the 3ds to NA or EU or just English lol :/ really freaking sucks.


----------

